# Airwindows Atmosphere: An "open air" console sim



## halfwalk (May 3, 2018)

http://www.airwindows.com/atmosphere/



Seems interesting. I don't know how many people here use Airwindows plugins, but they are amazing (and oddly specific), especially considering they are free, cross platform, and becoming open source.

This one in particular is a version of his console emulation that is supposed to simulate distance and "moving air" in a subtle way. It could be interesting for orchestral mixes.


----------



## pderbidge (May 14, 2018)

I find I'm starting to use these plugins quite a bit and I have some decent commercial plugins I could use instead so I think that speaks to the quality of these plugins. I may have to donate soon. The gems for me are Iron Oxide5 as a great sort of saturation tool and busscolors4 for that console color. Console seems nice but I'm liking busscolors4 more for that console vibe. Still nice though. I also use Waves NLS for this but I find that busscolors4 works when NLS isn't working for me.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 4, 2018)

Interesting - I've never heard of these before. Although from the video it seems like Atmosphere only retards the high frequency content to simulate distance ... I was sort of hoping it might implement something like what Mike Verta described in his template masterclass, where distance is effectively created via several changes (including both high frequency and especially low frequency cuts). I'd love to find a plugin that was able to do all of that in a fairly automatic way.


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 4, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Interesting - I've never heard of these before. Although from the video it seems like Atmosphere only retards the high frequency content to simulate distance ... I was sort of hoping it might implement something like what Mike Verta described in his template masterclass, where distance is effectively created via several changes (including both high frequency and especially low frequency cuts). I'd love to find a plugin that was able to do all of that in a fairly automatic way.


Have you tried Proximity? https://www.tokyodawn.net/proximity/


----------



## thebob (Jun 4, 2018)

I do use them, and I "patreon" him, and encourage anyone to test his plugins and to help him continue what he's doing: 
https://www.patreon.com/airwindows/memberships

awesome work. I have like 7 or 8 airwindows plugins in my live performance template.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 4, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> Have you tried Proximity? https://www.tokyodawn.net/proximity/



Nope. Nice, seems very promising indeed. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------

